# I cannot seem to get my Ps Vita to connect to my Virtualbox Windows 7.



## jordanlg40 (May 5, 2018)

I have a PS Vita game console. And I connect the usb cable to Virtualbox, and it doesn't detect that it is connected. It says failed to connect on the screen. And I also deleted the Usb filter. So virtualbox is not disconnecting my bluetooth. But now my Playstation vita cable won't detect Virtualbox. It said failed to connect to windows 7. So why is this not working for? I also already installed the extension pack for my Virtualbox, but it doesn't seem to do anything for it. Because the usb cable won't connect to the virtualbox. So what is going on here? Can you help me out? Because I need this to connect to my Virtualbox. And I need to fix this problem that I am having. So thank you very much. :angry:


----------

